# Mac Plus ne s'allume plus...



## Alexandrie (13 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon Mac Plus fonctionnait parfaitement, j'étais en train de régler la hauteur de l'image (tournrvis plastique) quand le fusible à sauté. 
Depuis il ne veut plus s'allumer.
Quelqu'un sait d'ou ça vient ?
Merci.


----------



## edenpulse (13 Septembre 2021)

Ben, peut-être du fusible qui à sauté? Le remplacer aiderait surement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2021)

Ou plutôt le court-circuit qui a fait sauter le fusible, tu as du toucher un truc qu'il ne fallait pas avec le tournevis


----------



## Alexandrie (13 Septembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ben, peut-être du fusible qui à sauté? Le remplacer aiderait surement.



J'ai oublié de dire que j'avais, bien sûr,  changé le fusible. Et j'ai utilisé un tournevis tout plastique pour les réglages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2021)

Difficile d'en dire plus vu d'ici, tu as pu toucher un truc "pas en plastique" avec le tournevis, le mettant ainsi en contact avec un autre truc qu'il n'aurait pas du toucher. Si le fusible a sauté, il y avait une raison, te dire laquelle est impossible. Si tu as un voltmètre, contrôle les tensions sortant de l'alim : tu dois avoir 12V entre le jaune et le noir, et 5V entre le rouge et le noir.


----------

